# Mousasi: All Class



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Finally got ahold of a fight of Mousasi's I hadn't seen. It's not against a big name guy, but the highlight IMO is just how classy Mousasi is.








Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fvckin legend. Classy indeed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats what a true fighter looks like!
What a great human being he is raise01:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Great video

Bonus points for the Gheyness in Gegard's corner man, and the pretty ring girls.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ring Girls*

Yeah they were wearing some interesting outfits!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I looked at the time of the video at 1:39 and knew this was gonna end fast. 

Mousasi is a future legend.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Future Legend*

Well when you consider the fact that he is teammates with one go figure!


----------



## Last Rites (Dec 23, 2006)

I love how he looks uninterested all the time.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Last Rites said:


> I love how he looks uninterested all the time.


Yes, he and Fedor...is that what they teach them in the Red Devils Gym? LOL

Just act like you don't care...:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Yes, he and Fedor...is that what they teach them in the Red Devils Gym? LOL
> 
> Just act like you don't care...:thumb02:


It's like they are bored. They get called to fight and are like ...meh gotta go beat someone up again. It's like they a;ready know they are gonna win. Their blank expressions are awesome! Imagine if Fedor had a staredown with Diego Sanchez. It would be so wierd.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL>. I thought that bout was never gonna end .. That long ass prefight crap was killing me..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's like they are bored. They get called to fight and are like ...meh gotta go beat someone up again. It's like they a;ready know they are gonna win. Their blank expressions are awesome! Imagine if Fedor had a staredown with Diego Sanchez. It would be so wierd.


Fedor rd1 Murder via staredown complacency.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I just wanna say this one more time! Mousasi you are the greatest raise01: wachted this video now 5 times already^^ just outstanding.

he is truly somebody you can look up to as a fighter and a person. :thumbsup: I wish him all the best to reach his goals in life he verily deserves it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He just TKO'd Gary Goodridge. XD


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He just KO'd Gary Goodridge. XD


that's what he does for a living  but the thing is how you do it!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I have to admit, I like how Mousasi beats all the guys his buddy beat despite being a weight class smaller.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Buddy*

His buddy as in Fedor?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah his buddy as in Fedor. And when Mousasi is Fedors age, he will have done bigger and better things. Mousasi is a prodigy


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Yeah his buddy as in Fedor. And when Mousasi is Fedors age, he will have done bigger and better things. Mousasi is a prodigy


Do you think that Mousasi is ahead of Lyoto and Shogun at the moment? Just curious


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Do you think that Mousasi is ahead of Lyoto and Shogun at the moment? Just curious


I think he is better then Shogun at the moment, but equal to shogun when he was in his prime back in the PRIDE days. Better than Loyoto. IMO yes, but many would beg to differ


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Do you think that Mousasi is ahead of Lyoto and Shogun at the moment? Just curious


Career wise or skill wise?

Doesn't really matter, he's definitely farther ahead at 24 than Lyoto or Silva. But Shogun at 24 was already a pretty big Pride star. 


Either way I think he'd beat Silva and Lyoto. I wouldn't want to see Shogun vs Mousasi cause I love both fighters so much and I think one of them would get KTFO.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Career wise or skill wise?
> 
> Doesn't really matter, he's definitely farther ahead at 24 than Lyoto or Silva. But Shogun at 24 was already a pretty big Pride star.
> 
> ...


I would cry if Mousasi fought Shogun. And I defiantly do not see a decision or a submission from either of them


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I would cry if Mousasi fought Shogun. And I defiantly do not see a decision or a submission from either of them


I think the real question is... are Shogun's stomps better than Mousasi's upkicks?? They're both so awesome! 

I think between Mousasi and Shogun, those are the most dangerous four legs in all of MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dangerous Four Legs*

Yeah its too bad they won't be battling each other any time soon!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I think he is better then Shogun at the moment, but equal to shogun when he was in his prime back in the PRIDE days. Better than Loyoto. IMO yes, but many would beg to differ


OK! 
I can't really see him winning the titel at 205 in the UFC right now, but in 2 maybe 3 years he will have a great chance of doing so! I rank him number 4 right now overall at 205 in the World with Silva included.



khoveraki said:


> Career wise or skill wise?
> 
> Doesn't really matter, he's definitely farther ahead at 24 than Lyoto or Silva. But Shogun at 24 was already a pretty big Pride star.
> 
> Either way I think he'd beat Silva and Lyoto. I wouldn't want to see Shogun vs Mousasi cause I love both fighters so much and I think one of them would get KTFO.


Skill wise!!!
For example Lyoto fought his first proffesional fight with the age of 24. Mousasi already has how many fights 23-24? Thats tremendous for such a young age.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Age*

Yeah the age you start fighting at has a large impact on how you will fight down the road! Mousasi is good right now because he started fighting at an early age! Shogun was pretty good at the age of 24 as well! Machida started fighting when he was 24 and as a result his style is a bit more cautious! It's all in when you start!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah the age you start fighting at has a large impact on how you will fight down the road! Mousasi is good right now because he started fighting at an early age! Shogun was pretty good at the age of 24 as well! Machida started fighting when he was 24 and as a result his style is a bit more cautious! It's all in when you start!


I think the most important thing is when you start training! All of these guys wich are called the best in the Sport right now started training at a very very young age. I am a true believer that you only get to the top when you start very early in youre life. Of course fight experience is also very important but not as much as every day training from a very young age. You can still become a great average fighter, but not an Machida, Mousasi, Silva or Co.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

He reminds me so much of Fedor the way he fights, his attitude. PLEASE stop wasting your time with clowns like Goodridge and get to the freaking UFC. SO many great match ups there for Gegard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Drogo said:


> He reminds me so much of Fedor the way he fights, his attitude. PLEASE stop wasting your time with clowns like Goodridge and get to the freaking UFC. SO many great match ups there for Gegard.


Not gonna happen. He is with M-1 Global so he won't be in the UFC for the same reasons that Fedor wont.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not gonna happen. He is with M-1 Global so he won't be in the UFC for the same reasons that Fedor wont.


I believe he only signed with them for a few fights though. After that expires he can do whatever he wants


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I believe he only signed with them for a few fights though. After that expires he can do whatever he wants



And the dude competes like once a month, even if he had a 6 fight contract starting with Babalu he's almost up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I already see him in the UFC around 2011 or somewhere around that time. I don't believe he will sign again with M-1... hopefully not, he would waste his talent and time. He belongs in the biggest and best fight league.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I already see him in the UFC around 2011 or somewhere around that time. I don't believe he will sign again with M-1... hopefully not, he would waste his talent and time. He belongs in the biggest and best fight league.


Normally I'd call you narrow-minded for thinking like that, but the one exception is definitely Light Heavy Weight.


The 205lb weight class is simply dominated by the UFC right now. There's a TON of talent outside of the UFC at 205 but Mousasi has already beat nearly all of them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Normally I'd call you narrow-minded for thinking like that, but the one exception is definitely Light Heavy Weight.
> 
> 
> The 205lb weight class is simply dominated by the UFC right now. There's a TON of talent outside of the UFC at 205 but Mousasi has already beat nearly all of them.


The LHW division is absolutely stacked in the UFC. I would love to see Mousasi in the mix. I think he would do great!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The LHW division is absolutely stacked in the UFC. I would love to see Mousasi in the mix. I think he would do great!


Great is an understatement IMO, if I didn't love shogun as much I would say he would beat everyone but then again I can't see him fight my boy


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The 205lb weight class is simply dominated by the UFC right now. There's a TON of talent outside of the UFC at 205 but Mousasi has already beat nearly all of them.


Absolutly correct! For me he is the number 4 LHW in the World, without Silva he gets the podium 



Intermission said:


> Great is an understatement IMO, if I didn't love shogun as much I would say he would beat everyone but then again I can't see him fight my boy


It will definitely happen someday Inter...sorry bud it has to. He has to fight my boy Lyoto to someday, but you know what actually I can't wait to see it happening


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The awesome thing about Mousasi is he matches up PERFECTLY with so many fighters... IMO his style is near perfect for beating Lyoto and for baiting Silva into fighting his game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The awesome thing about Mousasi is he matches up PERFECTLY with so many fighters... IMO his style is near perfect for beating Lyoto and for baiting Silva into fighting his game.


I still have my doubts about Mousasi if he was pitted against Anderson. :confused05:

I think that Silva's standup is still above and beyond the best in MMA. His ground game is extremely solid as well. I would take Silva in this fight. I think I would take Machida and Shogun over Mousasi as well.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The awesome thing about Mousasi is he matches up PERFECTLY with so many fighters... IMO his style is near perfect for beating Lyoto and for baiting Silva into fighting his game.


He fights with the Shogun from pride mentality and style. Shogun while amazing, just isnt the old shogun. He's surprisingly getting back to it though and he should be the LW champ. But thats a whole argument on its own lol.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I still have my doubts about Mousasi if he was pitted against Anderson. :confused05:
> 
> I think that Silva's standup is still above and beyond the best in MMA. His ground game is extremely solid as well. I would take Silva in this fight. I think I would take Machida and Shogun over Mousasi as well.


I dunno, Silva eats a lot of leg kicks and he hasn't faced someone of Mousasi's kick speed + power. Plus Mousasi's boxing is much better and his take-downs are amazing, and his GnP is basically the end-all for fights... Silva hates to engage offensively since he's a conterstriker and I feel that would feed right into Mousasi's style.


Plus Mousasi never gets intimidated and that has been the downfall of a few of Silva's (and Fedor's) opponents, IMO. Still Mousasi is young and he might not have the experience enough yet. But I guess when he fights Henderson we will be able to judge Mousasi vs Silva better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> But I guess when he fights Henderson we will be able to judge Mousasi vs Silva better. :thumbsup:


You mean when he beats henderson


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I dunno, Silva eats a lot of leg kicks and he hasn't faced someone of Mousasi's kick speed + power. Plus Mousasi's boxing is much better and his take-downs are amazing, and his GnP is basically the end-all for fights... Silva hates to engage offensively since he's a conterstriker and I feel that would feed right into Mousasi's style.
> 
> 
> Plus Mousasi never gets intimidated and that has been the downfall of a few of Silva's (and Fedor's) opponents, IMO. Still Mousasi is young and he might not have the experience enough yet. But I guess when he fights Henderson we will be able to judge Mousasi vs Silva better. :thumbsup:


I am waiting for Hendo/Mousasi and I agree that it will definitely show us whereMousasi is really at.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am waiting for Hendo/Mousasi and I agree that it will definitely show us whereMousasi is really at.


How do you honestly think Hendo stacks up against gegard? I dont think the future is very bright for Dan lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> How do you honestly think Hendo stacks up against gegard? I dont think the future is very bright for Dan lol


I am just saying that this will be a big fight regardless if he matches up good or bad with Hendo. Henderson is a great name to have on your record!:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am just saying that this will be a big fight regardless if he matches up good or bad with Hendo. Henderson is a great name to have on your record!:thumbsup:


Indeed it is  Plus it sends a nice message to Dana White.. Thats if the idiot hasn't got the message yet.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> He fights with the Shogun from pride mentality and style. Shogun while amazing, just isnt the old shogun. He's surprisingly getting back to it though and he should be the LW champ. But thats a whole argument on its own lol.


Shogun is already back this guy who just fought Lyoto isn't the guy who lost to Forrest Griffin! These two fighters are worlds apart. And yea he can be the LW champ forever if he wants but LHW Titel stays where it belongs 



Intermission said:


> How do you honestly think Hendo stacks up against gegard? I dont think the future is very bright for Dan lol


Mousasi will beat Hendo he doesn't need to fear somebody like him anymore. Dan is still a top dog, but Mousasi is to fresh for old Dan. 9 out of ten 10 times he beats Hendo!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shogun is already back this guy who just fought Lyoto isn't the guy who lost to Forrest Griffin! These two fighters are worlds apart. And yea he can be the LW champ forever if he wants but LHW Titel stays where it belongs
> 
> 
> Aha shutttttt uppppp, you know exactly what I meant to say
> ...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Aha shutttttt uppppp, you know exactly what I meant to say


LOL no I didn't :thumb02:



HitOrGetHit said:


> I am just saying that this will be a big fight regardless if he matches up good or bad with Hendo. Henderson is a great name to have on your record!:thumbsup:


I dare to say that he will be his biggest name so far!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

pretty sure they're just gonna keep hendo in the middleweight so they won't touch gloves at least until 2011.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

IMO Mousasi is going to really hurt Henderson early and finish him in the 2nd round with his ridiculous ground and pound. Dan isn't the best grappler or striker Mousasi has faced, not by far.


I'd way rather see Hendo vs King Mo.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I'd way rather see Hendo vs King Mo.


Actually I want to see Hendo vs Shields, because its obv that Hendo would demolish Shields, and since Mousasi is a small LHW he could drop to MW and smash Hendo, thus resulting in Strikeforce's first ever multidivision champ


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I just wanna say this one more time! Mousasi you are the greatest raise01: wachted this video now 5 times already^^ just outstanding.
> 
> he is truly somebody you can look up to as a fighter and a person. :thumbsup: I wish him all the best to reach his goals in life he verily deserves it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi has and will always be a class act. Nice to see a young and very talented MMA fighter be as calm and respectful as this guy is.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_@Mckeever_ Mousasi is the portrayal of a true fighter! That's how a Mixed Martial Artist should look like and how he should behave himself. 
Many many fighters today have lost those important manners a fighter should internalize, but fighters like Mousasi, Lyoto, Anderson, Fedor, GSP still portray these attitudes in a very beautiful way.

And now ask yourself the question why are these guys on top?? Why are they called the best of the best? why are they called p4p best?

Just think about it


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _@Mckeever_ Mousasi is the portrayal of a true fighter! That's how a Mixed Martial Artist should look like and how he should behave himself.
> Many many fighters today have lost those important manners a fighter should internalize, but fighters like Mousasi, Lyoto, Anderson, Fedor, GSP still portray these attitudes in a very beautiful way.
> 
> And now ask yourself the question why are these guys on top?? Why are they called the best of the best? why are they called p4p best?
> ...


ha ha, i was tempted to post the "calm down bro" pic again after this post. I was just kidding man, i agree, he is a great fighter and has a great attitude towards fighting and his opponents, just a young man as well. I just thought the calm down bro pic was perfect for your post lol.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, i was tempted to post the "calm down bro" pic again after this post. I was just kidding man, i agree, he is a great fighter and has a great attitude towards fighting and his opponents, just a young man as well. I just thought the calm down bro pic was perfect for your post lol.


lol I know :thumb02: I just can't stop praise this guy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Classey*

Yeah who wouldn't like Gegard Mousasi? If you don't like him then you at least have to respect him!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah who wouldn't like Gegard Mousasi? If you don't like him then you at least have to respect him!


I do like Mousasi but I know what you are saying. I don't like BJ Penn at all. He is one of my least favorite fighters. But I have to respect him for being an elite fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*BJ Penn*

Yeah I would like nothing more than to see BJ loose his title, but I do have respect for the guy and would root for him against certain opponents!


----------

